# Plate rack



## devonwoody (2 Jul 2013)

The wife says she would like a plate rack suspended under a wall cupboard.
The present rack is a metal rod affair, freestanding.

Anyone ever built one in timber?
Or can they give me some links to ideas?


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Jul 2013)

The last few times we've been on holiday we've been impressed by the plate racks/drainer that sit inside an open bottomed cupboard above the sink.


----------



## longinthetooth (26 Jul 2013)

Dowel rods into sq-section rails (use a drill press). Open ends allow a nice flow of space. Excuse crappy photo.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Jul 2013)

longinthetooth":2tzcr20e said:


> Dowel rods into sq-section rails (use a drill press). Open ends allow a nice flow of space. Excuse crappy photo.




Thanks for that litt, how did you cut down the dowel rods? (drill press)?


----------

